# اسئله و اجوبه لل cswip



## goodzeelaa (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


والله انا عاوز بنك اسئله لل cswip في اقرب وقت عشان انا داخل الامتحان الشهر الجاي باذن الله
و لو فيه اي حد عندوا ملخص للكورس فيه المفيد يبقي ربنا يكرموا
ارجو السرعه عشان الوقت قصير جدا جدا والسلام ختام


----------



## ابو غازي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اشترك فى هذا الجروب على الياهو 
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/ndt_engineers/
سيتم ارسال مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب و الملفات الخاصة بمجال ndt على ايميلك بمجرد اشتراكك
ستجد الامتحانات بإسم :
CSWIP 3.1 (WELDING INSPECTOR) MULTIPLE CHOICE QUESTIONS
و الملخص باسم :
CSWIP Welding Inspection notes and questions
إذا واجهتك مشكلة ارجو الرد للمساعدة
اخوك محمد غازى - هندسة اسيوط 
زمل يعنى :7:​


----------



## goodzeelaa (18 سبتمبر 2009)

يا تعديني يا رايق 
تسلم يا ابو غازي و ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ابو غازي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

العفو . . انت تأمر يا جميل


----------



## ziho777 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم ... لو حد عنده كتب عن CSwip 3.2 ياريت يبعاتهالنا


----------



## Witeishi (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ أبوغازي 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

ممكن تشرح لى كيف أحصل عاى كل ما يخص CSWIP 

وشكرا سلفا 

witeishi


----------

